

GUI apps from the Go QML contest - niemeyer
http://blog.labix.org/2014/04/25/qml-contest-results

======
zura
Btw, what is the most mature GUI toolkit for Go nowadays? Any experience using
gotk3?

~~~
algopats
with recent chrome native support for Go, we may be able to do cross platform
HTML5 chrome apps with Go.

~~~
4ad
There is no such thing as "chrome native support". Go has a NaCl port, but
that doesn't support Chrome.

~~~
Winsaucerer
On this note, NaCl support is being included in 1.3:
[http://tip.golang.org/doc/go1.3#nacl](http://tip.golang.org/doc/go1.3#nacl)

------
pepijndevos
Error 522 Connection timed out

~~~
niemeyer
Sorry about that. It seems to be working now. I was hoping CloudFlare would
relieve the server enough for it to remain working fine despite the traffic.
I'll have to move over this blog to a more reliable setup.

